# How stupid do you have to be?



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

What things have you seen on the slopes that just make you do a face-palm? Doesn't have to be just skiers, although that's the low-hanging fruit. oint:

Yesterday at one point I ended up on the chair with some kid on skis. Just two of us on a six-person lift. Lots of room, right? So we get to the top, raise the bar, push ourselves off the chair, and the little bastard turns right into me as if I wasn't even there. I mean seriously, this wasn't him losing control or anything. He just simply assumed I would stay out of his way. I didn't, of course, so he just. ran. into. me. Mind you, I'm probably more than twice his weight, so he ended up in a yard sale on the ramp and I just skated off. But I'm still obscurely offended.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

A few weeks ago I was goofing around on the lift that only goes about 2/3rd up, so maybe 700' vert. It's the typical first lift after the bunny hill people use, normal speed non detachable quad. It's nice and wide and they have a small park on the side I practice switch and jumps on.

I get in line and see a boy about 6-7 in line all by himself with his two parents who were clueless urging him on from the sideline. Turns out it was his first day, he had done about 3 hours on the bunny slope with the carpets and they were about to send him off on his own up an actual full size quad lift. It was dead that day so no singles line to even try to pair him up. I'd assume the lifties would have held him from going alone.

Anyway, I ended up offering to take him up. He was so out of his depth, took us a good 30m to get down with him rocketing straight down and crashing every 10'. His parents saw nothing wrong with just sending him on his way alone. He was as good as expected at that age after a few hours so totally not ready for what he tried to do. 

Told his parents he needed a few more lessons and some good buddy before he tried to tackle that again. They seemed tote heed and were grateful.

I was just goofing around that day so didn't really mind that much spending a bit of time. But ya stupid clueless parents.


----------



## 161210 (Feb 9, 2018)

Mom type standing in the middle of the run taking pics and selfies...no gear on so totally a spectator. That was at Echo where the lodge is mid-mountain and you can walk out into the middle of the first run. I b*tched about that and a neck high black rope that they placed across the run....dunno if they heard me but both incidents were incredibly stupid. I got excuses about the rope that nearly high lined me and that the Mom was standing in a slow zone....yeesh!

When I go there now I stay to the farther away runs to keep away from wandering lodge rats taking selfies in the middle of the first run....they still do from time to time so when you ride back to the lodge to have to dodge them on the run.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

People who stand/sit just over a rise where they can't be seen, like about where you would land if you boosted going fast.

Anyone who wears an all-white outfit.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Myoko said:


> People who stand/sit just over a rise where they can't be seen, like about where you would land if you boosted going fast.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who wears an all-white outfit.


I just about killed a little kid because they were doing that. Scared the shit out of me, stupid parents. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

I saw people skiing.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Myoko said:


> People who stand/sit just over a rise where they can't be seen, like about where you would land if you boosted going fast.


I've been known to give snowboarders doing this an earful. Tell them they're giving us a bad name. Spraying them or ollying over their board also might happen sometimes. Best with some sort of explanation though.


----------



## Aracan (Nov 24, 2017)

People who don't use a leash on their board.
People who don't wear a helmet.
People who don't wear a back protector.

See a pattern there?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Aracan said:


> People who don't use a leash on their board.
> People who don't wear a helmet.
> People who don't wear a back protector.
> 
> See a pattern there?


A leash? Is this a trick question?


----------



## Aracan (Nov 24, 2017)

neni said:


> A leash? Is this a trick question?


I take that to mean you have never seen a riderless board barrel down a mountain. Those things can take a kid's head off.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

Hmmm. I haven't needed a leash or back protector for over a decade now. For beginners, a leash for sure, don't think a back protector would have ever been useful personally


----------



## Aracan (Nov 24, 2017)

I feel naked without a back protector in a backside turn. There have been too many close calls with skiers coming out of nowhere.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Aracan said:


> neni said:
> 
> 
> > A leash? Is this a trick question?
> ...


Holy shit, last weekend at Windham. My buddy his GF and my wife are re grouping at an intersection (off to the side) and some Dad up the mountain unstraps his boardnto help pick up his kid. The board gets away and comes rocketing down the hill. My wife and I get clear because this board is booking it. I’m thinking “oh man someone’s gonna get it” and then my buddy just one handers it by the nose like it’s nothing. He’s a former instructor so I guess he’s done that before lol.

2 days ago I watched a bunch of kids unstrap, lift the bar and drop 15 ft off the lift into powder....this was in New Jersey “powder” lol


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Aracan said:


> People who don't use a leash on their board.
> People who don't wear a helmet.
> People who don't wear a back protector.
> 
> See a pattern there?


I don't think you quite understand how a leash works?

It's attached to you leg & your binding.

They are pointless, they do nothing.

Back when you had to drill your own holes in a board.
I took a jump at Mt Baker & both my bindings popped off when I landed.

I was still attached to my leash & still had both feet in the bindings.
The board took off.

That was the last time I ever used a leash.

I have seen a leash, made by SIMS that had a single screw on the end.

After you put it on your leg, you screwed the screw into one of the extra inserts that was showing.
That's the only leash that I know of that would actually do what it was supposed to do.

All other leashes are pointless.


TT


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

I think you move past needing a leash, it's not like needing a legrope for surfing as you are strapped in. A back protector? I don't think I have ever needed that, an ass protector/wrist guards when I was learning, for sure.


----------



## Aracan (Nov 24, 2017)

timmytard said:


> I don't think you quite understand how a leash works?


I am not sure, but here goes: The main purpose of a leash is NOT to catch the board in case both bindings come off the board or you somehow manage to pop out of both bindings while riding. It is for added safety when you strap into or out of the bindings, during that precarious moment that may or may not come, when your feet are not connected to the board yet (or anymore, as the case may be) and you do not hold the board with your hand anymore (or yet, as the case may be). That is the moment that happens hundreds of times at any given mountain and also the moment where YOUR leash can make the difference between staying healthy and becoming seriously injured for someone that is not YOU.
That is how I understand a leash to work. If you think it's there to prevent you from having to dig for your board, you are a selfish bastard.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Do u know........how I know you're a "Jerry"....................u b wearing a leash.................


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Aracan said:


> I am not sure, but here goes: The main purpose of a leash is NOT to catch the board in case both bindings come off the board or you somehow manage to pop out of both bindings while riding. It is for added safety when you strap into or out of the bindings, during that precarious moment that may or may not come, when your feet are not connected to the board yet (or anymore, as the case may be) and you do not hold the board with your hand anymore (or yet, as the case may be). That is the moment that happens hundreds of times at any given mountain and also the moment where YOUR leash can make the difference between staying healthy and becoming seriously injured for someone that is not YOU.
> That is how I understand a leash to work. If you think it's there to prevent you from having to dig for your board, you are a selfish bastard.


Haha leashes are for retards:surprise:

So...
You're supposed to put it on while you're walking?
I'd like to stay and argue with you ( I love doin' that)

But I gotta go slay some powder (LEASHLESS) @ Whistler.

Toodles haha


TT


----------



## amdopt (Jan 10, 2017)

Heliboarding in New Zealand back in September. A guy and his daughter get put in my group...supposed to be an advanced/expert powder group. We get dropped off, the guide goes first and I go last. Everyone had beacons on but only the 2 of us are carrying shovels, probes, and radios so we are the bookends. 

Within 100 meters this guy had 2 yard sales. Being that I was the only one left behind him, I was stuck helping this guy get his stuff back on.

After yard sale #3 I started asking him where he skis, etc...turns out he is from Florida, had only skied once and had never been in powder before.

Who lists themselves as advanced/expert on their second day??? Skiers from Florida, that's who.

Luckily, the guide saw what I dealt with on our first run, put them both in the chopper and had the pilot bring them back.

We had a good day after that!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Aracan said:


> People who don't use a leash on their board.
> People who don't wear a helmet.
> People who don't wear a back protector.
> 
> See a pattern there?


I see a pattern. I see a guy I'll never ride with. Jesus, as if this post wasn't stupid enough, you've doubled down in your subsequent posts. 

IF you need to unstrap BOTH feet on feet up on the hill, which should be exceedingly rate, just put it in the soft snow off the side of the trail bindings down. If you can't figure THAT out... Go back to skiing.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Aracan said:


> I am not sure, but here goes: The main purpose of a leash is NOT to catch the board in case both bindings come off the board or you somehow manage to pop out of both bindings while riding. It is for added safety when you strap into or out of the bindings, during that precarious moment that may or may not come, when your feet are not connected to the board yet (or anymore, as the case may be) and you do not hold the board with your hand anymore (or yet, as the case may be). That is the moment that happens hundreds of times at any given mountain and also the moment where YOUR leash can make the difference between staying healthy and becoming seriously injured for someone that is not YOU.
> That is how I understand a leash to work. If you think it's there to prevent you from having to dig for your board, you are a selfish bastard.


I don't see how a third strap will avoid dumbness or clumsiness. The board only "takes off" if you don't hold it after/before being stapped into 1 binding. I don't see the difference between havin a leash closed to secure board and having a binding strapped to secure board. If you're too dumb/clumsy to hold it then, you will also be too dumb/clumsy to hold it after/before you unlocked your leash. Cos, at sone time point, the leash is undone, too. 

So... to avoid that the board takes off when you're unstrapped and haven't locked the leash yet or already, what shall we do? Add another leash? A fouth, fift or sixt "security" attachment? Or add stoppers to boards? Or maybe just concentrate on holding the board until strapped in...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Myoko said:


> A back protector? I don't think I have ever needed that, an ass protector/wrist guards when I was learning, for sure.


I always ride with a back protector. Not because I fall. Because of others on the slopes. 
(An out of control missile hit me in the back with the edge of his board once 10y ago. Spine chipped nicely. Next day I bought a back protector ). Speeds on slopes are so high and crowds so dense nowadays, the consequences on head or back are too high for me not to wear helmed and back protector.


----------



## LALUNE (Feb 23, 2017)

Aracan said:


> I am not sure, but here goes: The main purpose of a leash is NOT to catch the board in case both bindings come off the board or you somehow manage to pop out of both bindings while riding. It is for added safety when you strap into or out of the bindings, during that precarious moment that may or may not come, when your feet are not connected to the board yet (or anymore, as the case may be) and you do not hold the board with your hand anymore (or yet, as the case may be). That is the moment that happens hundreds of times at any given mountain and also the moment where YOUR leash can make the difference between staying healthy and becoming seriously injured for someone that is not YOU.
> That is how I understand a leash to work. If you think it's there to prevent you from having to dig for your board, you are a selfish bastard.


I thought you mean the leash that can unstrap the bindings with one pull when you are upside down in a tree well.

While extra caution is appreciated, this doesn't make sense in general. Isn't you supposed to have at least one foot strapped in when you are on hill?

Back protector is useful when you first learn to pop off the lips of superpipes, I did take some big slams.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

I've started carrying a leash around in my pack or car incase a lifty decides to enforce the leash law, which happens often enough now, with several years of not hearing about it. The only leashes worth a damn are the ones used on snowskates and surfs nowadays, because yes you can walk around with them. None of the people using leashes with normal boards are using the right ones, but lifties approve and snowboard brands keep making the useless ones.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

How stupid do you have to be?

I saw a dude with a leash. 

In the thousands of days riding, i have seen 10x more skies dropping from lifts. I think I have seen 2 or 3 run away boards.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Aracan said:


> I am not sure, but here goes: The main purpose of a leash is NOT to catch the board in case both bindings come off the board or you somehow manage to pop out of both bindings while riding. It is for added safety when you strap into or out of the bindings, during that precarious moment that may or may not come, when your feet are not connected to the board yet (or anymore, as the case may be) and you do not hold the board with your hand anymore (or yet, as the case may be). That is the moment that happens hundreds of times at any given mountain and also the moment where YOUR leash can make the difference between staying healthy and becoming seriously injured for someone that is not YOU.
> 
> That is how I understand a leash to work. If you think it's there to prevent you from having to dig for your board, you are a selfish bastard.


Or you could just hold onto it when you unstrap...

If you lose it strapping in you're a hopeless cause. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Leashes should be required for out of control little or big meat missiles. Well maybe not, let them take off and run into a tree...that will learn them.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> I don't see how a third strap will avoid dumbness or clumsiness. The board only "takes off" if you don't hold it after/before being stapped into 1 binding. I don't see the difference between havin a leash closed to secure board and having a binding strapped to secure board. *If you're too dumb/clumsy to hold it then, you will also be too dumb/clumsy to hold it after/before you unlocked your leash. Cos, at sone time point, the leash is undone, too. *
> 
> So... to avoid that the board takes off when you're unstrapped and haven't locked the leash yet or already, what shall we do? Add another leash? A fouth, fift or sixt "security" attachment? Or add stoppers to boards? Or maybe just concentrate on holding the board until strapped in...


I can & _will_ attest to this!!! 

It was at the bottom of the hill and I stuffed my board, tail first into a snowdrift. When I turned my back it fell over, took off and started to head for the _unfrozen_ pond without me,.... 

_That's _ how stupid you have to be!!  :laugh:

Btw,... A complete & total stranger actually did a *full on* Superman dive and caught my board before it went swimming! 

I bought him a beer! >


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

RE leashes: no one uses a leash. This is a relic. OK, maybe some do, but that would make them relics too. 


RE stupid people on the slope- We were at vail a few weeks ago on a narrow cat trail that you needed to keep a lot of speed on to make it out to a run. This mom is skiing in the middle of the trail with both arms outstretched, poles point outward trying to tow her 2 kids- thereby taking up almost the entire width of the cat track. I tried to get by kid on left through a narrow gap. there was a snow fence for some reason only leaving a small gap, so kid stops right in the gap when I am coming down fairly fast. I had to bail into a ravine to keep from hitting him. I know that the downhill skier has the right of way, but how dumb is it to stop in the only gap where several people are trying to get through. Many people saw this incident and backed me up. 2 separate skiers scolded this mom afterwards.


----------



## LALUNE (Feb 23, 2017)

deagol said:


> RE leashes: no one uses a leash. This is a relic. OK, maybe some do, but that would make them relics too.
> 
> 
> RE stupid people on the slope- We were at vail a few weeks ago on a narrow cat trail that you needed to keep a lot of speed on to make it out to a run. This mom is skiing in the middle of the trail with both arms outstretched, poles point outward trying to tow her 2 kids- thereby taking up almost the entire width of the cat track. I tried to get by kid on left through a narrow gap. there was a snow fence for some reason only leaving a small gap, so kid stops right in the gap when I am coming down fairly fast. I had to bail into a ravine to keep from hitting him. I know that the downhill skier has the right of way, but how dumb is it to stop in the only gap where several people are trying to get through. Many people saw this incident and backed me up. 2 separate skiers scolded this mom afterwards.


This is so typical that skiers take the whole width of the cat track at 5mph just to talk with each other, not realizing boarders needing speed to go through flats.

I don't hate skiers, but this is super annoying.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

deagol said:


> RE leashes: no one uses a leash. This is a relic. OK, maybe some do, but that would make them relics too.
> 
> 
> RE stupid people on the slope- We were at vail a few weeks ago on a narrow cat trail that you needed to keep a lot of speed on to make it out to a run. This mom is skiing in the middle of the trail with both arms outstretched, poles point outward trying to tow her 2 kids- thereby taking up almost the entire width of the cat track. I tried to get by kid on left through a narrow gap. there was a snow fence for some reason only leaving a small gap, so kid stops right in the gap when I am coming down fairly fast. I had to bail into a ravine to keep from hitting him. I know that the downhill skier has the right of way, but how dumb is it to stop in the only gap where several people are trying to get through. Many people saw this incident and backed me up. 2 separate skiers scolded this mom afterwards.


Man, all these example are reminding me of recent experiences, maybe I'm the problem...

Same sort of cat track, have to hit it REALLY fast to avoid skating at the end. I'm watching a skier come down a different run in front of me and turn on the track and start heading down it. As I'm yelling passing on your left, stops sideways across almost the entire track. I had no time to do anything, and full on body checked him. Didn't really feel bad either. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Seen quite a few eating lunch on the knuckles in park, guess there's a nice view...


----------



## SteezyRidah303 (Oct 5, 2010)

Rip154 said:


> Seen quite a few eating lunch on the knuckles in park, guess there's a nice view...


Last year at keystone came off a cannon rail that gapped maybe 20 feet down a roller. Completely blind landing until you are at the top of the cannon. As soon as i got into the air i saw a 2 people literally sitting 10 feet down the landing the point where you couldn't see them at all until you were over it. I screamed before landing and sliding straight into the back of one of the guys sitting there. it seemed they were looking at a phone or camera or something.? WTFFFF i can see if you are hurt and cant get out of the landing on your own, and i kinda understand when jerrys block perfect side hits because their mind just doesnt see the mountain that way... but for you own GODD*** safety especially in the frickin TERRAIN PARK get tf out of the way!! Even if you ARE hurt... it's in your best interest to get out of a landing zone like that. Dude was pretty hurt after i hit him... Jacket torn wide open, huge gash on his back, but i had absolutely no sympathy for Jerry... some lessons you learn the hard way I guess.


----------



## SteezyRidah303 (Oct 5, 2010)

Argo said:


> How stupid do you have to be?
> 
> I saw a dude with a leash. https://www.snowboardingforum.com/portal.php?page=active_topics
> 
> In the thousands of days riding, i have seen 10x more skies dropping from lifts. I think I have seen 2 or 3 run away boards.


loveland employees are still "required" to wear leashes lol


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Aracan said:


> I am not sure, but here goes: The main purpose of a leash is NOT to catch the board in case both bindings come off the board or you somehow manage to pop out of both bindings while riding. It is for added safety when you strap into or out of the bindings, during that precarious moment that may or may not come, when your feet are not connected to the board yet (or anymore, as the case may be) and you do not hold the board with your hand anymore (or yet, as the case may be). That is the moment that happens hundreds of times at any given mountain and also the moment where YOUR leash can make the difference between staying healthy and becoming seriously injured for someone that is not YOU.
> That is how I understand a leash to work. If you think it's there to prevent you from having to dig for your board, you are a selfish bastard.


putting a 10 feet fence around a ski resort and not letting anyone in would also greatly reduce accidents on the hill.



deagol said:


> RE stupid people on the slope- We were at vail a few weeks ago on a narrow cat trail that you needed to keep a lot of speed on to make it out to a run. This mom is skiing in the middle of the trail with both arms outstretched, poles point outward trying to tow her 2 kids- thereby taking up almost the entire width of the cat track. I tried to get by kid on left through a narrow gap. there was a snow fence for some reason only leaving a small gap, so kid stops right in the gap when I am coming down fairly fast. I had to bail into a ravine to keep from hitting him. I know that the downhill skier has the right of way, but how dumb is it to stop in the only gap where several people are trying to get through. Many people saw this incident and backed me up. 2 separate skiers scolded this mom afterwards.


had this few years back in Mayrhofen, only there were 4 or 5 ladies on skis, blocking the slow part of the run, chatting. I managed to find a gap to pass them, my brother didn't so had to walk unstrapped for a good 100 meters.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

SteezyRidah303 said:


> loveland employees are still "required" to wear leashes lol


Its actually still the law/code/regulation in most states that you have to have something to control runaway equipment. MOST Skiers have the little break bars that pop down when unclipped. Fat skies and tele skies dont have them and I have seen them require a lease on each ski.... I actually have some of those leashes from new bindings that i keep in my truck just in case we get to a mountain that requires them.....


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

LALUNE said:


> This is so typical that skiers take the whole width of the cat track at 5mph just to talk with each other, not realizing boarders needing speed to go through flats.
> 
> I don't hate skiers, but this is super annoying.


Yup. 
Also goes to skier moms who guard their ducklings from behind, all of them single filed going 5mph pizza turning ALL throuh the width of a cattrack.


----------



## LALUNE (Feb 23, 2017)

neni said:


> Yup.
> Also goes to skier moms who guard their ducklings from behind, all of them single filed going 5mph pizza turning ALL throuh the width of a cattrack.


Some parents manage to take it up a level to follow their don't-know-what-they-are-doing kids practicing turning on hair thin cat tracks with one side being cliff. And the little ones are usually on skis.


----------



## benjinyc (Feb 24, 2017)

it's even worse when you're trying to keep your speed on the cat track and the person in front of you has got ear phones so they can't here you yell "to your right/left!"

…probably unpopular opinion here, but ear phones on crowded resort slopes make no sense

i've seen a few people get clipped from behind while wearing ear phones


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

My favorite run at Stevens Pass is a double black called Lower Terminal, and it's probably called that because it's steep and flat enough wind resistance is the only thing slowing you down on it. That portion of it starts from a semi-blind left turn/drop. The run itself is about 20 feet wide.

However, the big Experts Only warning signs at the entrance to it don't seem to keep out the moron beginners who tend to yard sale in the middle of it in the exact spot that you can't really see that well from the top.

But the dumbest thing I've seen was two skiers stopped perpendicular to the fall line on either side of the run, facing each other, in the middle of the steepest part, in a place you couldn't see them from the top, leaving about three feet of clearance in the middle of the run between the tips of their skis.

My buddy ahead of me ate it trying to avoid them, but I threaded the needle they made and shouted "Bad place to stop guys!!!" As they passed my fallen buddy on the bottom of the slope they told him, "We'll stop wherever the f(*& we want to, asshole!" and rode away.

They were lucky we couldn't find them after that.

Edit: This is my 420'th post. Wooooo!


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

benjinyc said:


> ….…probably unpopular opinion here, but ear phones on crowded resort slopes make no sense..


I'm with you, but then again most of my opinions are unpopular..


----------



## mikeyb79 (Mar 12, 2012)

A few things I've noticed:

At one TINY little hill here there was a family of 3 (dad/mom/daughter) that would get to the crest of the hill and stop, have a sit, a family chat, relax a little, maybe think about strapping in, chat a little more, then the mom and daughter would point their boards straight down hill and flat-base all the way to the tow rope at mach 3 with zero control. The dad would critique them with BS tips and advice and he could barely make it down the hill on his own. He was the "expert" and could really only switch from toeside to heelside, then also flat-base it down the rest of the hill. Then they'd get their asses towed back up and plunk right back down on the crest of the hill. Like they wouldn't even stay close together, they each took up a huge parking stall. Eventually I got sick of this and switched to the other green run just so I wouldn't kill one of them if they fell over (again) while getting up. On the plus side, Dad mentioned something about "when we hit Lake Louise in March...", so they might be dead by now. If not, they should A) get lessons, and B) learn some etiquette. 

Two night ago at another little bump (prairie life :sadface a bunch of kids showed up and rented gear and got lift tickets, they were just ahead of me in line so I saw them (and their odd choice of snowboarding outerwear) head to the jumps and figured "either this will end well, or it will not". The first one down the hill ate it HARD. Like full-on cartwheels. I was like "well, she's dead" so I slipped down the hill and up the jump she stopped on to help her off, she wasn't dead but it was the very first time she'd ever been on a snowboard. Same for all her friends. She was in rough shape but didn't want any help. Just sort of sat beside the second jump for a while, then packed up and left. One of her friends was hauled out by the EMT though, I'm guessing they decided that one hurt beginner wasn't good enough and tried to send it off a 20' jump. I did not witness, but how stupid to you really have to be to think that you can strap in and fly when you can barely stand up on a board?

Same night, skiier decided to ignore the "run closed" sign and jump the fence on to a completely ungroomed/unmaintained run and made it about 30 feet down the steep hill before yard saling in hilarious fashion. I got to watch it from the chair, the kid I got paired with pointed and said "oh, he fucked up" and I had to laugh cause the kid was like 8 or something. Yes he did, kiddo. Anyways, I made another lap and saw one of his poles under the chair about 100' from where he bailed so I guess he's lucky he didn't keep tumbling. Like, I KNOW the guy was part of the Alpine Ski team, and that side of the hill has been closed for YEARS. How stupid do you have to be to send it down a run with exposed grass and rocks? And it was night time, that side isn't even lit.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

LALUNE said:


> This is so typical that skiers take the whole width of the cat track at 5mph just to talk with each other, not realizing boarders needing speed to go through flats.
> 
> I don't hate skiers, but this is super annoying.


This is my biggest pet peeve. A lot of time I see them going back and forth and then pizza-ing?? Come on, you can just go straight on the cat tracks. 

I was once on this cat track just switching up edges moving left and right just a bit, and I hear this skier behind me freaking out screaming and yelling "WATCH WHERE YOU'RE GOING" when there's absolutely no way I would have seen her unless I rode switch and looked backwards. Not to mention, the cat track pathway was about 10-15 people wide AND I was downhill of her the whole time.


----------



## Ryley (Mar 7, 2018)

mikeyb79 said:


> Same night, skiier decided to ignore the "run closed" sign and jump the fence on to a completely ungroomed/unmaintained run


This was the dumbest thing I ever did. I could see the closed run from the chair and it looked fine. It was not. Like one huge lumpy ice sheet, small lumps not moguls. Instant regret, and I just tried to get down and shake it off but I caught an edge hard. Now I have shoulder surgery scars and a lot more respect for "closed" signs.


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

in SE Wisconsin it always seems like the first week or so in March is filled with mental rentals. 

I saw one guy on skis come up right behind some little girl going down the blacks (it's an SE Wisconsin, black it's not that serious). The guy comes up right behind her, plenty of room to go around. Scares the crap out of the kid, the little kid goes down because she's scared. 

Saw a mental rental on skis a week ago. Barely can make it down the blacks, kind of doing the pie thing, but his legs are unstable. Watched him go up and down for about an hour or so, he's slowly getting more and more confident. Start to see him going pretty fast, legs wobbling all over as he bombs the black. The middle black at AV has two little roller type things on the bottom, guy comes over one, completely tumbles head over heal, skis flying. Broke his arm, took him away on the toboggan of shame. 

I saw some kid on skis crash into the fence so bad he got sucked underneath it. 

This thread has really made to realize just how bad the skiers are, snowboarders haven't been that exciting to watch them hurt themselves or do something stupid this year.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

SEWiShred said:


> in SE Wisconsin it always seems like the first week or so in March is filled with mental rentals.
> 
> I saw one guy on skis come up right behind some little girl going down the blacks (it's an SE Wisconsin, black it's not that serious). The guy comes up right behind her, plenty of room to go around. Scares the crap out of the kid, the little kid goes down because she's scared.
> 
> ...


I think snowboards are pretty good at checking your ego early on during the learning phase. I am surprised to read that those new snowboarders managed to go up a 20' jump without catching an edge. I know I wouldn't have been able to make it up the kicker as a new boarder without catching my edges repeatedly.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

When I rode Loveland this past powder Sunday and dealt with that clusterfuck I was riding up Chair 4 with a crusty old grump ass skier. He was talking a big game. He got off at mid-lift looking wobbly as fuck, I turned to watch and just caught him face planting off the catwalk into a double ejection. I could hear him cussing over the wind. Fucking awesome.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

neni said:


> I always ride with a back protector. Not because I fall. Because of others on the slopes.
> (An out of control missile hit me in the back with the edge of his board once 10y ago. Spine chipped nicely. Next day I bought a back protector ). Speeds on slopes are so high and crowds so dense nowadays, the consequences on head or back are too high for me not to wear helmed and back protector.


I was happy for my Evoc backpack with back protector today. I was on a full-day lesson, and the instructor took me well outside my comfort zone. At one point I cab-taco'd on the top of a mogul. I can't imagine what that would have felt like without padding.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> When I rode Loveland this past powder Sunday and dealt with that clusterfuck I was riding up Chair 4 with a crusty old grump ass skier. He was talking a big game. He got off at mid-lift looking wobbly as fuck, I turned to watch and just caught him face planting off the catwalk into a double ejection. I could hear him cussing over the wind. Fucking awesome.


Next time..........scoot the the fuck over...........fill the chair...........people are in line............


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

mojo maestro said:


> Next time..........scoot the the fuck over...........fill the chair...........people are in line............


Not on my first two laps. But by the time I got back down for a third... fucking chaos.


----------



## Aracan (Nov 24, 2017)

Deacon said:


> I see a pattern. I see a guy I'll never ride with.


... because I find it important not to hurt myself or others. Thank you for keeping a healthy distance from me. Thank you even more for keeping a healthy distance from my family.


Deacon said:


> IF you need to unstrap BOTH feet on feet up on the hill


Where I ride I occasionally encounter an ingenious contraption that, while it does whisk you to the top of the mountain in no time, it will leave you at the top of the run with, and this is the important bit, BOTH feet unstrapped. Gravity might ensue.
The point is that I like total strangers to get all the help they can not to endanger me. If that means they use a leash, then I am all for using a leash. That nobody does proves bugger all. Nobody used to buckle up while driving.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

This current trend of having full avalanche gear so you look like a hero when you clearly are not capable of going off-piste I find fascinating and annoying. For that matter, the trend of wearing backpacks regardless of anything seems silly. 
I saw 2 older snowboarders going out night skiing (one run lit only) and having the full avo kit on their back, why? I swear it's "a look" for a majority of the people who wear them. Having said that, I really should get some of that shit.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Ryley said:


> This was the dumbest thing I ever did. I could see the closed run from the chair and it looked fine. It was not. Like one huge lumpy ice sheet, small lumps not moguls. Instant regret, and I just tried to get down and shake it off but I caught an edge hard. Now I have shoulder surgery scars and a lot more respect for "closed" signs.



How weird is it that the resort staff know the runs better than you?

Just crazy, right?
:dry:


----------



## Zodi (Mar 8, 2019)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> This is my biggest pet peeve. A lot of time I see them going back and forth and then pizza-ing?? Come on, you can just go straight on the cat tracks.


Nothing compares to ignorant skiers on cat walks. Vail going to blue sky and Heavenly are notorious for this type of behavior... 

As for leashes on snowboards... I've been riding a while, never seen a board flying downhill but I've seen my share of skis flying all over the place. Why don't skiers wear leashes? Especially since the skis are designed to release upon impact? 

Stupid stuff, I've done my fair share and then some. I used to ride without a helmet (it wasn't cool) but after hugging some trees, that changed. Some friends and I thought it would be funny to bomb one of the runs to get over a pond at DH in WI (the pond mysteriously disappeared the following year :frown. I used to ride moguls without any fresh snow on them and thought it was fun. I remember 36 hours at Keystone was a shit show of epic proportions, anyone else experience that? Snowboarders do stupid stuff too :embarrased1:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Gave a squirrel a shave..................as I attempted to ollie over it..................the squirrel survived.......


----------



## SteezyRidah303 (Oct 5, 2010)

:blahblah:


Myoko said:


> This current trend of having full avalanche gear so you look like a hero when you clearly are not capable of going off-piste I find fascinating and annoying. For that matter, the trend of wearing backpacks regardless of anything seems silly.
> I saw 2 older snowboarders going out night skiing (one run lit only) and having the full avo kit on their back, why? I swear it's "a look" for a majority of the people who wear them. Having said that, I really should get some of that shit.


Fridtjof "Fridge" Tischendorf ladies and gentlemen!King of Backpack swag bahahaha 

Fridtjof "Fridge" Tischendorf ladies and gentlemen!King of Backpack swag bahahaha


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Aracan said:


> ... because I find it important not to hurt myself or others. Thank you for keeping a healthy distance from me. Thank you even more for keeping a healthy distance from my family.
> 
> Where I ride I occasionally encounter an ingenious contraption that, while it does whisk you to the top of the mountain in no time, it will leave you at the top of the run with, and this is the important bit, BOTH feet unstrapped. Gravity might ensue.
> The point is that I like total strangers to get all the help they can not to endanger me. If that means they use a leash, then I am all for using a leash. That nobody does proves bugger all. Nobody used to buckle up while driving.





Deacon said:


> *you've doubled down in your subsequent posts.*


Point proven. You have no idea what you're doing.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Aracan said:


> ...
> Where I ride I occasionally encounter an ingenious contraption that, while it does whisk you to the top of the mountain in no time, it will leave you at the top of the run with, and this is the important bit, BOTH feet unstrapped. Gravity might ensue.


wut..

gondolas tend to let off at a station where one has an opportunity to take their time to get ready..its not like you walk out the door, grab your (unattached) board and then all of a sudden your posted on the precarious steeps.

But that doesn't really matter because...yes youre unstrapped on both feet...your leash is also (i assume) not attached at this point. Isnt there just as much opportunity for "gravity to ensue" while leashing up as strapping int the binding? just grab your board from the door, set it nicely on the ground (or spin/flip/huck/toss/steez smash that bad larry) and proceed to strap in.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

kriegs13 said:


> wut..
> 
> gondolas tend to let off at a station where one has an opportunity to take their time to get ready..its not like you walk out the door, grab your (unattached) board and then all of a sudden your posted on the precarious steeps.
> 
> But that doesn't really matter because...yes youre unstrapped on both feet...your leash is also (i assume) not attached at this point. Isnt there just as much opportunity for "gravity to ensue" while leashing up as strapping int the binding? just grab your board from the door, set it nicely on the ground (or spin/flip/huck/toss/steez smash that bad larry) and proceed to strap in.


Maybe he/she leaves the leash attached through the gondola door as his/her board is on the rack outside. Jerry/Geraldine is better safe than sorry. Lol.

Im still suprised this person is arguing the merits of a leash.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Myoko said:


> This current trend of having full avalanche gear so you look like a hero when you clearly are not capable of going off-piste I find fascinating and annoying. For that matter, the trend of wearing backpacks regardless of anything seems silly.
> I saw 2 older snowboarders going out night skiing (one run lit only) and having the full avo kit on their back, why? I swear it's "a look" for a majority of the people who wear them. Having said that, I really should get some of that shit.


A lot of people wearing backpacks are carrying water with them? Don't really see a reason to hate on wearing backpacks. Can carry food. Carry layers. For me, main thing is carrying my GoPro related accessories.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> A lot of people wearing backpacks are carrying water with them? Don't really see a reason to hate on wearing backpacks. Can carry food. Carry layers. For me, main thing is carrying my GoPro related accessories.


for me backpacks fall under the "do what you like/feel good with". I personally think its kinda silly to have one in a resort setting where any wants or needs aren't far off. But I don't usually ride with a camera so thats not a factor for me. As long as youre not constantly fidgeting with it on the lift with no regards for the personal space of others, the worst youre gonna hear from me is asking you to hold my small safety meeting kit. 

That being said..I've seen more than a few people wearing backpacks for the sake of what the f**k ever and its stupid and dumb and also stupid. 

PS/PSA to a bunch of people who probably aren't going to see this...those beers in your backpack aren't getting any better as you heave edge to edge down the greens.


----------



## poser (Mar 7, 2018)

I seldom wear a backpack while resort/ski area riding but there are exceptions: brutally cold or windy conditions where I want an extra layer to be handy (A-Basin comes to mind). I’ll usually wear one at Wolf Creek since there’s usually lots of hiking and not many amenities immediately available. Besides Silverton Mtn where Avy gear is mandatory, those are the only 2 examples that come to mind. Otherwise, I’ll usually just carry food in my jacket.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Leashes are coming back, I hear. Those at the forefront will actually have leashes on both feet. It takes a little bit of extra time to attach the lease to your back foot, but the extra safety you get from that is worth it.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

poser said:


> I seldom wear a backpack while resort/ski area riding but there are exceptions: brutally cold or windy conditions where I want an extra layer to be handy (A-Basin comes to mind). I’ll usually wear one at Wolf Creek since there’s usually lots of hiking and not many amenities immediately available. Besides Silverton Mtn where Avy gear is mandatory, those are the only 2 examples that come to mind. Otherwise, I’ll usually just carry food in my jacket.


We used float packs (with shovels, beacons, probes and collapsible ski poles) at Telluride recently to access some side-country. I actually had a lot more fun riding in-bounds, than where we went out-of-bounds. I hate riding with a backpack in-bounds.


----------



## SteezyRidah303 (Oct 5, 2010)

deagol said:


> Leashes are coming back, I hear. Those at the forefront will actually have leashes on both feet. It takes a little bit of extra time to attach the lease to your back foot, but the extra safety you get from that is worth it.


"worth it" ?? BAHAHA why dont skis have leashes? ive seen many skis fall off from people smacking them together to get the snow off while riding the lift...im pretty sure my 4 bolts holding the deck to my binding are more than enough and if one is so loose to the point where its close to coming off 1) there are 3 more bolts that would need to go and 2) you would clearly notice in the lift line while pushing, your binding would be twising all over the place. 

Only issue i see with snowboards is putting the board down to strap and it takes off down the hill...in which case you didnt even get a chance to put a leash on. You had a choice..put the leash on before it slid or put a foot in before it slides? is it that complicated the leash will save you from nothing besides adding another step.

I guess the only thing that would actually make some sense would be to have them on both feet at all times unhooking only for gondolas...since they are attached to the BINDING itself...in the case of a binding falling off the leash would come with it.. and the other would hold..


Also, if your lower leg just so happens to detach at the knee, your board will still be attached to you! >


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

SteezyRidah303 said:


> "worth it" ?? BAHAHA why dont skis have leashes? ive seen many skis fall off from people smacking them together to get the snow off while riding the lift...im pretty sure my 4 bolts holding the deck to my binding are more than enough and if one is so loose to the point where its close to coming off 1) there are 3 more bolts that would need to go and 2) you would clearly notice in the lift line while pushing, your binding would be twising all over the place.
> 
> Only issue i see with snowboards is putting the board down to strap and it takes off down the hill...in which case you didnt even get a chance to put a leash on. You had a choice..put the leash on before it slid or put a foot in before it slides? is it that complicated the leash will save you from nothing besides adding another step.
> 
> ...



wait, did my sarcasm not come oozing through ?????


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

deagol said:


> wait, did my sarcasm not come oozing through ?????


It did. Its him, not you. >>


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Mass law dictates you have to have a leash on your board. I've only seen it enforced at one area, jiminy peak a few years ago. They had a guy at the lift line checking and sending people without them to the ski shop to buy one for $5. They also had a bunch of signs stating the law.

I don't think I've actually ever seen a runaway board. The comparison to skis is not the same unless you want to be forced to add brakes to your board though skis are way more likely to be lost on spills and lifts.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Myoko said:


> This current trend of having full avalanche gear so you look like a hero when you clearly are not capable of going off-piste I find fascinating and annoying. For that matter, the trend of wearing backpacks regardless of anything seems silly.
> I saw 2 older snowboarders going out night skiing (one run lit only) and having the full avo kit on their back, why? I swear it's "a look" for a majority of the people who wear them. Having said that, I really should get some of that shit.


maybe it's not becsuse of "the look" (prejudice alert ) but just their joice to wear them avy backpacks on a down day (i.e. groomer resort day) because A) they don't have any other, "normal", backpack at hand because A.1) cannot afford or don't want to buy an additional "normal", "non-the-look-provoking" backpack or A.2) they traveled to this place to do also do BC riding and thus an avy backpack is useful, but traveling means restriction of stuff you can carry along so you only have one backpack you csn carry so the avy backpack is this one backpack so you also have to use this one backpack in resorts when you want a backpack to carry an etra layer or some food or whatever when riding the resort (grasps for air), or B) they have skins n stuff ready cos they may plan to hike/bootpack out bounds later in the day depending on how conditions are, or C ) because they want to get used to the weight/load of this backpack, practice how it affects their riding in mild resort conditions so they're better prepared to this sensation when hitting more tricky conditions in bc. Maybe they even stuffed additional heavy gear into it they don't need at all on that day, but it's for practice sake... Dunno. I don't see why it's something bewildering. I sure prefer ppl in my bc group who are well used to their gear... (ah yeah, I've been seen riding with avy backpack in a resort, too, for one or the other of those mentioned reasons  )


----------



## SteezyRidah303 (Oct 5, 2010)

deagol said:


> wait, did my sarcasm not come oozing through ?????


You never know now a days...common sense isn't so common anymore... You're better off assuming stupidity until given a reason to believe otherwise...


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

SnowDragon said:


> How weird is it that the resort staff know the runs better than you?
> 
> Just crazy, right?
> :dry:


Not all resort staff know the mtn better, not even close.

I'd say I know Cypress better than all the ski patrol except maybe one guy & I might know it better than him, cause he doesn't go in the "Danger Permanently Closed" area & I live in there haha


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I saw a beauty yesterday, probably the best I've ever seen

2 skiers duck the rope, first guy goes of a 4 foot drop, hits a rock with his ski.

Goes over the handle bars, smashes his face in the the snow & he's out cold.

Slid about 50 feet on his face, head first,
With his arms by his side, not moving one bit.
He slid for so far & his arms never moved a bit, not even a twitch.

His buddy was laughing so hard, as well as everyone on the lift.

It was fuckin' awesome
Never seen anything like that before


TT


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

kriegs13 said:


> for me backpacks fall under the "do what you like/feel good with". I personally think its kinda silly to have one in a resort setting where any wants or needs aren't far off.
> 
> PS/PSA to a bunch of people who probably aren't going to see this...those beers in your backpack aren't getting any better as you heave edge to edge down the greens.


I ride with a back pack, always in a resort, never on a local bunny hill. Why I ride with a backpack in a resort? I carry 4-6 beers, 2 bottles of water, some sandwiches, extra goggle lenses, for my GF, me and a few friends. usually we ride a group of four. Beer/water is like 6-7 times more on the hill than in the shop (speaking french resorts), and it's more fun to have a picnic in picnic areas on the slopes, than in crowded places on or down the hill. Bars come after riding, before going home.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

I have nothing but respect for people that have a shovel and a probe as they always know their shit. Didn't think about those people who one have the one backpack but my point was people who clearly will never go off-piste that wear it. Anyway, minor whinge, I just hate them on my back but can see the usefulness.


----------



## poser (Mar 7, 2018)

Myoko said:


> I have nothing but respect for people that have a shovel and a probe as they always know their shit. Didn't think about those people who one have the one backpack but my point was people who clearly will never go off-piste that wear it. Anyway, minor whinge, I just hate them on my back but can see the usefulness.




In theory I don’t like the idea of being loaded down with a pack, but the gnarliest terrain I’ve ever been on has involved wearing a backpack and the fact that I’m wearing a pack hasn’t even crossed my mind.


----------



## SteezyRidah303 (Oct 5, 2010)

kosmoz said:


> I ride with a back pack, always in a resort, never on a local bunny hill. Why I ride with a backpack in a resort? I carry 4-6 beers, 2 bottles of water, some sandwiches, extra goggle lenses, for my GF, me and a few friends. usually we ride a group of four. Beer/water is like 6-7 times more on the hill than in the shop (speaking french resorts), and it's more fun to have a picnic in picnic areas on the slopes, than in crowded places on or down the hill. Bars come after riding, before going home.


Dangg all that liquid must be heavy...couldn't imagine ripping thru some trees with that swing back and forth the whole time...


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

My boys and I went to Asahdaki in Japan a few years back. First cable car with 30 other people on a 50cm day and we were the ONLY, and I mean only, people without the full gear backpacks etc, and they were all local gnarly clearly very experienced riders looking at us like we were the idiots. I confess to feeling intimidated, especially when every single one of them disappeared into the fog over the back into the backcountry and we had to work out where to go (within the mountain) when we couldn't see anything. There are no groomed runs there but was beautiful soon as we went down the hill 100m. I even had to ask someone what direction to go due to the fog which promptly confirmed my idiot status.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Me, at the station for first gondola, recognizing that I forgot the helmet... in the hotel, in another town, 20mins car drive away.
Me, after running 20mins uphill to get to station, tadaa, first gondola, recognizing I forgot the gloves...
Me, after trying in vain to take the first skin steps, recognizing that I apparently put the skins up the wrong way...

(Oh, and yes, of course I get mad at SO if he checks if I really really really have all my gear when we leave in the mornings, lol; what can I say? I'm no morning person )


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

neni said:


> Me, at the station for first gondola, recognizing that I forgot the helmet... in the hotel, in another town, 20mins car drive away.
> Me, after running 20mins uphill to get to station, tadaa, first gondola, recognizing I forgot the gloves...
> Me, after trying in vain to take the first skin steps, recognizing that I apparently put the skins up the wrong way...
> 
> (Oh, and yes, of course I get mad at SO if he checks if I really really really have all my gear when we leave in the mornings, lol; what can I say? I'm no morning person )


Wait until you have kids


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

F1EA said:


> Wait until you have kids


Oh, I'm sure I'd forget them, too :laugh:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

neni said:


> Oh, I'm sure I'd forget them, too :laugh:


it happens....


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

neni said:


> Me, at the station for first gondola, recognizing that I forgot the helmet... in the hotel, in another town, 20mins car drive away.
> Me, after running 20mins uphill to get to station, tadaa, first gondola, recognizing I forgot the gloves...
> Me, after trying in vain to take the first skin steps, recognizing that I apparently put the skins up the wrong way...
> 
> (Oh, and yes, of course I get mad at SO if he checks if I really really really have all my gear when we leave in the mornings, lol; what can I say? I'm no morning person )


The wife always gave me shit for being 2.5-3 hours early to major airports catching flights. Then she forgot her purse with wallet and passport in the car and didnt figure it out until we were at security in DEN. She had to catch the shuttle back to the car, then catch another shuttle again to the airport. We got to the gate when boarding started. She has never said another word about my punctuality. :embarrased1:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Saw some poor sap dealing with his significant other who was NOT having a good time on the slopes today. She seemed close to hysterics and they were nowhere near the base of the mountain. No clue how or why he got her as high on the mountain as he did as this was a mid-mountain lift not serving the base. Either way, both of their days were pretty well ruined. She was miserable and freaking out and instead of ripping pow, poor dude was dealing with a miserable freaking out S.O. Sucks to be that guy.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

How stupid do you have to be to ride/ski back country in central Colorado right now?


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

neni said:


> I always ride with a back protector. Not because I fall. Because of others on the slopes.
> (An out of control missile hit me in the back with the edge of his board once 10y ago. Spine chipped nicely. Next day I bought a back protector ). Speeds on slopes are so high and crowds so dense nowadays, the consequences on head or back are too high for me not to wear helmed and back protector.


I wear a protective vest which has spine protection. My closest mountain is a volcano where you ride above the treeline, it's full of massive volcanic rocks so when I'm leeroying at great speed I want to cover off the worst case scenario!



SteezyRidah303 said:


> :blahblah:
> Fridtjof "Fridge" Tischendorf ladies and gentlemen!King of Backpack swag bahahaha


Enjoyed that vid!

The most stupid thing I ever did was go to the top of the gondola at Chamonix that accesses the off-piste glacier with a mate who wasn't at the right level for that terrain. Every time I went around a corner out of sight and waited 10-20 minutes for him I feared for his life. At the top the guides were carrying ropes etc and we were just two dudes with minimal gear. That place kills people every year. Never again! A big lesson on taking care of your riding buddies.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

neni said:


> (Oh, and yes, of course I get mad at SO if he checks if I really really really have all my gear when we leave in the mornings, lol; what can I say? I'm no morning person )


Main reason I'm glad my lady is a skier. we are obligated to stay out of each others business


----------



## Zodi (Mar 8, 2019)

neni said:


> Me, at the station for first gondola, recognizing that I forgot the helmet... in the hotel, in another town, 20mins car drive away.
> Me, after running 20mins uphill to get to station, tadaa, first gondola, recognizing I forgot the gloves...
> Me, after trying in vain to take the first skin steps, recognizing that I apparently put the skins up the wrong way...
> 
> (Oh, and yes, of course I get mad at SO if he checks if I really really really have all my gear when we leave in the mornings, lol; what can I say? I'm no morning person )


Good times! 

You just reminded me of the time I drove 3.5hrs to ride with my friends for the weekend, got there Friday night, Saturday morning they're all getting ready and I realize that all I brought was my board, bindings, and boots. Jacket, pants, gloves, goggles, and all that other jazz stayed home... everyone donated something and I looked like a homeless person but hey, we had fun! :grin: 

Ever since then, I made a list of what to bring and check it before I leave home. :embarrased1:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Zodi said:


> Good times!
> 
> You just reminded me of the time I drove 3.5hrs to ride with my friends for the weekend, got there Friday night, Saturday morning they're all getting ready and I realize that all I brought was my board, bindings, and boots. Jacket, pants, gloves, goggles, and all that other jazz stayed home... everyone donated something and I looked like a homeless person but hey, we had fun! :grin:
> 
> Ever since then, I made a list of what to bring and check it before I leave home. :embarrased1:


lol. you reminded me of a similar event.

When living in vail we made a hot trip up to Jackson hole for a powder day in jan/feb. I drove and brought my boots, board, jacket, thermals. forgot my pants. I snowboarded an epic powder day at Jackson in single digit weather with no crowds in jeans. It was cold AF but so good, the thermals saved me. I was soaked by the end and fortunately one of the guys that rode with us was a baller and we stayed at the four seasons so I snowboarded right down, checked my board and hit the sauna/hot tub.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Argo said:


> lol. you reminded me of a similar event.
> 
> When living in vail we made a hot trip up to Jackson hole for a powder day in jan/feb. I drove and brought my boots, board, jacket, thermals. forgot my pants. *I snowboarded an epic powder day at Jackson in single digit weather with no crowds in jeans. It was cold AF *but so good, the thermals saved me. I was soaked by the end and fortunately one of the guys that rode with us was a baller and we stayed at the four seasons so I snowboarded right down, checked my board and hit the sauna/hot tub.












>


----------



## riderriderpow77 (Jan 11, 2015)

wow a lot of back pack hate. i recently shared a lift ride with an individual making fun of all the people with backpacks at the resort. i was just sitting there dumbfounded. i wasn't using a backpack that day but sometimes i use a patagonia sling to carry drinks/food/drugs/etc. why pay the crazy lodge prices or have to deal with going all the way back to the parking lot. also i've never seen anyone use a leash on a normal snowboard, just the snow skateboard thing. aracan youre a kook. :laugh2:


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

SteezyRidah303 said:


> Dangg all that liquid must be heavy...couldn't imagine ripping thru some trees with that swing back and forth the whole time...


once it's on my back - I don't feel it. But yeah, it's heavy. I'm not small too, 200lbs, working out, strong legs, however couldn't tell you how it feels in trees, because last few years wasn't in a resort with tree runs (Les Arcs, La Plagne, Val Thorens, Les Menuires, Meribel). And it get's lighter after lunch


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Argo said:


> The wife always gave me shit for being 2.5-3 hours early to major airports catching flights. Then she forgot her purse with wallet and passport in the car and didnt figure it out until we were at security in DEN. She had to catch the shuttle back to the car, then catch another shuttle again to the airport. We got to the gate when boarding started. She has never said another word about my punctuality. :embarrased1:


I'm really paranoid about getting places early, and my wife is more 'mañana'. It creates some tension sometimes.


----------



## [Cbrkid1981 (Mar 9, 2019)

I have two. Me and a rando skier on the lift that he hadddd to jump on because there was no one in line. i said hi to the liftie who's awesome. He ripps the bar down hitting me in the head, and goes oh I don't know how that happened. i was so mad.

Then a chatty cathy on the lift the other day, he goes are your pants fast? i was on my alpine board with my music on, so i turned to him and asked what? are your pants fast? like when you fall do you slide for a long way? umm ok dude i try not to fall but i guess so. 

dumb people


----------



## amdopt (Jan 10, 2017)

[Cbrkid1981 said:


> He ripps the bar down hitting me in the head, and goes oh I don't know how that happened.


I hate this. I'm 6'1". I get so annoyed with people who just move safety bars without having the courtesy to give others a heads up. This is the main reason I need a helmet!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## [Cbrkid1981 (Mar 9, 2019)

*pops is down*



amdopt said:


> I hate this. I'm 6'1". I get so annoyed with people who just move safety bars without having the courtesy to give others a heads up. This is the main reason I need a helmet!
> 
> one day they pulled it down and hit my dad who is 65 in the dink. I thought he was going to die.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

It annoys me that on a busy day at a chair, folks are just standing around like befuddled cows and some folks will only load 1/2 chair. Moooove you frick'n stupid cows.


----------



## [Cbrkid1981 (Mar 9, 2019)

*mooo cows*



wrathfuldeity said:


> It annoys me that on a busy day at a chair, folks are just standing around like befuddled cows and some folks will only load 1/2 chair. Moooove you frick'n stupid cows.




Or when there are 4 people in line total and they make you fill the chair. ahhhhhhhhhhh. please have your rental skis all up in my board.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Y'know, when I opened this thread I figured I'd shot my bolt with that story. But just when you think the forces of darkness and stupidity have topped out, they up the stupid.

Up at Whistler today (snow's not bad, ackshully) in the Emerald Express area. That's where some woman fell off the chair yesterday, BTW--I wonder if it's a coincidence. Anyway, it was fairly busy in that the ropes were about 1/3 full waiting to get on, but people weren't sweating it about filling every seat. Me and 3 others slide up when it's our turn, and before the chair can get to our butts, four rugrats and an adult pile in behind us to take our chair. Of course the lifties hit the panic button, but the chair doesn't stop on a dime. By the time it stopped it had pushed the Stoopid family into us and us off the loading area. It took close to 5 minutes to untangle the carnage and get all the idiots back behind the line. Two of our group couldn't make it up onto the chair and had to go back as well, so it was just two of us on the ride up. We just looked at each other, shook our heads, and changed the subject. I think there's a point where words just fail, and if you start cursing, you won't be able to stop.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Donutz said:


> Y'know, when I opened this thread I figured I'd shot my bolt with that story. But just when you think the forces of darkness and stupidity have topped out, they up the stupid.
> 
> Up at Whistler today (snow's not bad, ackshully) in the Emerald Express area. That's where some woman fell off the chair yesterday, BTW--I wonder if it's a coincidence. Anyway, it was fairly busy in that the ropes were about 1/3 full waiting to get on, but people weren't sweating it about filling every seat. Me and 3 others slide up when it's our turn, and before the chair can get to our butts, four rugrats and an adult pile in behind us to take our chair. Of course the lifties hit the panic button, but the chair doesn't stop on a dime. By the time it stopped it had pushed the Stoopid family into us and us off the loading area. It took close to 5 minutes to untangle the carnage and get all the idiots back behind the line. Two of our group couldn't make it up onto the chair and had to go back as well, so it was just two of us on the ride up. We just looked at each other, shook our heads, and changed the subject. I think there's a point where words just fail, and if you start cursing, you won't be able to stop.


How in the world do you not see the people loading up front... I'm a big fan of the gates and moving platforms at Big Sky. I was apprehensive at first, but I love them now. Loading is a much smoother process.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Donutz said:


> Y'know, when I opened this thread I figured I'd shot my bolt with that story. But just when you think the forces of darkness and stupidity have topped out, they up the stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Up at Whistler today (snow's not bad, ackshully) in the Emerald Express area. That's where some woman fell off the chair yesterday, BTW--I wonder if it's a coincidence. Anyway, it was fairly busy in that the ropes were about 1/3 full waiting to get on, but people weren't sweating it about filling every seat. Me and 3 others slide up when it's our turn, and before the chair can get to our butts, four rugrats and an adult pile in behind us to take our chair. Of course the lifties hit the panic button, but the chair doesn't stop on a dime. By the time it stopped it had pushed the Stoopid family into us and us off the loading area. It took close to 5 minutes to untangle the carnage and get all the idiots back behind the line. Two of our group couldn't make it up onto the chair and had to go back as well, so it was just two of us on the ride up. We just looked at each other, shook our heads, and changed the subject. I think there's a point where words just fail, and if you start cursing, you won't be able to stop.




That’s a good one. Rugrats follow the parental lead. My bet is a high power, making money from money type that always has to be first and getting his/her way. There should be a smoke a jay policy.


----------

